# 2000c Parts



## Crocker7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi! Does anyone know where I can get 2000c parts? Interior door handles, electric window switches, etc. I'm thinking of purchasing a 2000c that needs some restoration. Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## John in VA (Feb 21, 2006)

You might have some luck inquiring at the Neue Klasse forum: http://www.bmw2002faq.com/forum/20-nk-general-discussion/


----------



## Crocker7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks, I'll check it out!


----------

